
Apple claims the new A9x faster than an intel core i5 mobile chip - 2510c39011c5
https://www.reddit.com/r/hardware/comments/3k9vie/apple_claims_the_new_a9x_faster_than_an_intel/
======
2510c39011c5
Anyone knows what's the RAM size in the forthcoming ipad pro? It was rumored
to carry 4GB DDR4 RAM (which would be really awesome), but since then the
source of the rumor (e.g. an Adobe blog post) has been redacted for the part
talking about the RAM size...

It's understandable that Apple always tries to conceal certain hardware
configuration details for their products, possibly out of the worry that
consumers might compare those configurations across devices built on different
platforms...But I just wish I could at least mentally compare a certain Apple
device to its predecessors, then I could know if some apps will freeze again
when I switch tasks...

~~~
wmf
Just wait for the teardown.

~~~
2510c39011c5
if they could keep it secret until then, their lips must be really tight...

